# MY Cat is marking all over the house but specifically clothes.



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok I have a wonderful cat he well technically a kitten but he is also been clipped. Didnt want to add to the population of strays outside without homes. Anyhow we thought it would help the marking it did some but he still marks. I thought he was using the back litterbox but instead when i thought he was playing with wrapping paper he was peeing on it but also now hes peeing on the crotch of my pants and my wifes. we cannot let any of our clothes on floor very long. I have used fizzion to try and get rid of the smell. I do laundry like you would no believe. He will even pee on my dogs sleeping spot. HELP.. were in an apartment and im getting the carpets cleaned the ammonia makes my asthma near fatal at times.
I mean we play with him alot about 4 hours a day he eats well nothing but the best kitten food as well. drinks a bunch sleeps alot to. gets a ton of love he is always in our lap or next to us. He does use his litterbox for both as well. so I dont get it. Someone said he wants to mix his scent with ours which makes sense but it needs to be curbed.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

First visit should be to the vet. If its painful for him to urinate, he may associate that pain with the litterbox and look for a nice soft comfy place to go. Piles of clothes are perfect for this. 

If he gets a clean bill of health, then there are a million behavioral things you can try - confining to a smaller room, feliway diffusers, clean the litterbox more, different type of box or litter. 

I'm sure many others will chime in with suggestions, but he should really get to the vet to check for crystals, uti, or blockages.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

he a clean bill of health litter box is always scooped and changed it has to be be for me smaller room hmm thats where he peed everywhere. im going to try a different litter wednesday as well. ammonia blocker scoop away


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Call your vet and let them know that he's doing this. If they didn't take some urine to test at his vet check, they probably will want to do this to test for a urinary infection. That needs to be ruled out first before you try to treat it as a behavioural issue.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree with Nan and Fred. A vet trip first for them to explore medical options and THEN think about behavioral problems.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Does he eat dry food or canned?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If he's squatting then it's not marking. I also think you need to take him to the vet and get him checked for an infection.

I'd also suggest not leaving clothes where he can get to them. He's peeing there because it smells like you and that's comforting to him, if he isn't given that option it might help.

Adding at least one more litter box may help as well. You didn't say how old he is, but if he's still quite young it could be something as simple as he's not able to hold it long enough to get to the litter box. For kittens under 6 months I suggest at least one litter box per floor of your house. This way they never have to travel too far to go potty. If you only have one level then simply add another box on the opposite side of your home from the current box. If this is the issue he'll likely grow out of it given time, and the ability to practice good habits.

I'm not familiar with the cleaner you're using, I usually use Nature's Miracle. You can buy it at PetSmart, the cat specific formula is the one I like the best. Also, adding 1 cup of white vingear to your washer when you wash your clothes is a great deodorizer.

Good luck!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If the vet is happy, I would try different litter and even if space is limited, it might be worth adding an extra box.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

A regular vet check up wouldnt diagnose a urinary infection. A urinalysis is needed to determine if there is an infection or not, and is only something a vet would perform given there are symptoms of a possible problem (peeing outside the box is one of those symptoms.)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

this is from a no kill shelter in Tucson Arizona. Theyve had great success with this program. Also check Dr Elseys site. There are more tips on there. If any clothing, cat beds, towels, etc have been marked on, I wash in vinegar first then use the laundry detergent.

Piddle Program | Hermitage Cat Shelter

The Hermitage Cat Shelter has started adopting out cats who don’t always go inside the box. We have developed the Piddle Program for those kitties who need a little help in being reintroduced to their litter boxes. We have had 100% success with this program so far. Outlined below is our program and products:

*Dr. Elsey’s Cat Attract Litter*

Start with a very clean litter box. Read the directions on the bag. You will note that you add very little litter to the box. (Product is available at any Petsmart pet store).
*R & R- Flower Essence*

Use 2-4 drops in a fresh bowl of water for the kitties upon arrival at your home. Keep in mind that the transition period begins when you pick them up and begin the introduction to you and your home. (Product is available at Holistic Animal Care Shoppe, 7334 E. Broadway, Tucson, AZ and 6336 N. Oracle Rd,, Tucson, AZ)
*Spraying- Flower Essence*

Use 2-4 drops in the same fresh bowl of water for the cat upon arrival at your home.

It is important to begin the transition period with confinement of the kitties in a smaller area of the home, i.e., bathroom or bedroom. The litter box, food bowl and water bowl should be in the same room so that they have an opportunity to be in a less stressful environment than would be true if access to the entire home was available.
 
This part of the program should continue for at least two weeks during which time an evaluation can be made. Keep in mind that the kitties will be going through the adoption transition period as well at this time. I know that both you and the kitties will be patient with each other.

The evaluation will determine if additional transition period efforts are needed and/or whether cessation of piddling/spraying behavior is the result. 

If you have a really hard case piddler you can contact the experts who make Dr. Elsey’s Cat Attract Litter at 877-311-2287 or Precious Cat Litter.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

well he goes in his litter box. We had a litter box in the back room his bird watching perch area and he used it abit but preferred marking the clothing back there than the litter box. Yeah he squats walked up to a towel i had down to clean up a spill of water and fabric softener and we caught him last night peeing. I think he is also really territorial as well as other cats marked outisde our door and i cleaned that up as well
is Fizzion the best smell scent remover?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

shan841 said:


> A regular vet check up wouldnt diagnose a urinary infection. A urinalysis is needed to determine if there is an infection or not, and is only something a vet would perform given there are symptoms of a possible problem (peeing outside the box is one of those symptoms.)


And the fact is that MOST so-called urinary tract infections in cats are NOT caused by bacteria--this is why saying that the vet said the cat is OK does not hold water with me.

The original poster should read this page THOROUGHLY:

Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health

Please read the whole thing. Then read the rest of that website.

The main cause of indiscriminate urination/cystitis/FUS is LACK OF WATER and TOO MUCH CARBS in cat food. In many cases switching to a food like Evo 95% meat formulae (not the regular Evo) will take care of the problem entirely. Even a less-good canned food is better than ANY dry food (no matter how "premium."


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

i did not know hat hmm ill have to look into canned then i know there carnivores actually our cat is a omnivore he lived outside alone only thing i could figure is when he was young hes 11 mos now. He was a dumpster diver and well the finiciness of food isnt there.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Cats being carnivores is a matter of biology, not preference. 

I'm sure if Io had her way she would be an obligate Cheese-avore, but that's just not gonna fly in this house.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, all cats are carnivores. Just as the availability of junk food may cause US to eat things that aren't good for us the same thing can happen to them. Hopefully your cat is now living indoors where you can control his food and make sure he gets a diet as close to species-appropriate as possible. That means either a raw diet (best) or canned with no carbs (second best).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Omnivore, herbivore, and carnivore does not refer to what the animal WANTS to eat. It refers to what the animal's body can process to best provide needed nutrients. That said, cats are OBLIGATE carnivores. That means that they required meat and that their bodies are unable to properly process nutrients from plant matter. That's why the push for grain feed canned or raw food.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck, definitely talk to the vet, try some high quality canned food and you can mix a little water in to make it just a little soft, my cats seem to prefer theirs that way. Don't make gravy, just a spoonful or so of water will do. Also change the cat's water at least once or twice a day and clean the bowl. Mine won't drink it if it has been sitting for a while, and won' t drink out of a plastic bowl. I use a ceramic bowl and I see them drinking all the time. Don't let the vet talk you into a prescription dry food, high quality canned trumps prescripion science diet or whatever.

It is very important to get all the cat urine out of your carpet and anything else he might have peed on and remove all clothing from the floor. If you can smell it your cat surely can. If you can't smell it your cat still can. You have to use an enzyme cleaner and soak the carpet, allow to dry completely all the way thrpugh to get rid of the smell. This could take several days. You can put kitty in a large dog crate with a small litter box for a while to reinforce the use of litter box and not your jeans. There have been some good sugestions. Good luck!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

One other thing that could be contributing to the issue that no one has mentioned is the cleanliness of the litter box. If you aren't already make sure you scoop the box at least once a day. I would still add a second box, just to be safe.

If other cats are marking outside and your kitten is smelling it then that is a huge factor. To him that area smells like the right place to go. If possible I would move his litter box to another location and don't let him go near the door where other cats are marking. If that's not possible then put a litter box RIGHT next to the door, hopefully he'll mark in there instead of on the floor.

...you still need to make sure nothing soft (clothes/towels), or plastic-y (bags, sheeting, ect) is left on the floor. If those items aren't there then the floor is a much less desirable place to pee than the litter box. He wants to cover his pee, if there's nothing to move and cover he probably won't pee there.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, what she said. It is very important to keep the litter box clean and as odor free as possible so your cat will actually want to go there. Poop should be scooped daily or more often, pee should be kept to a manageable level. My cats pooped a couple of times a day when they were eating friskies and 9 lives but now they eat higher quality canned twice a day (like Natural balance, wellness, holistic select... ) and either kibble or raw once a day, and they might poop once a day, sometimes every other. If you use clumpimg litter, scoop the clumps daily. With regular clay litter I did a complete change every 4 days. I don't like smells and am paranoid that my cats might shun their litter box if it gets stinky. You may already be doing this. 

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Well everyone has given me some great ideas. First we are going to do tonight is buy some good quality grain free soft cat food and we will mix it bit with the dry we have left and ween him off dry. Hes totally healthy so his WMD's he drops is out fault as for pooping he does twice a day but we go for a walk right after and open the windows. His litter box is quite clean poop scooped immediately pee every couple days. Well this should work because Shakespeare is a clean freak. I have even gotten motion sickness from him grooming on my lap. We will introduce him to his new food and litter changes and see what happens. Thank you for the all the help


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I also recommend that you look for Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract litter. My PetSmart carries it. It's pricey, but worth it--it has an herbal in it that makes cats want to use it. I am using it right now in the boxes of my former barn cats who are transitioning to the indoors--they've never not hit the box but I wanted to make it as easy on them as possible. Once you've used it successfully for a few weeks you can mix 1/2 and 1/2 and wean him off it.

Be sure to read the links I posted. If this gets worse or doesn't get better you MUST return to the vet and insist on more sophisticated testing. Urinary tract problems can be fatal. Don't mess around w/ it!


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

I am going to try your methods everyone has suggested and see what happens i really think his litter box wasnt clean enough and he didnt have choices. He will as of today. Thank you for all the help.... I would goto the VET but i am on SSDI and well i cant afford those tests.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I understand money issues, only to well. I was unemployed for almost two years. 

Hoofmaiden is right though, if the basics don't work then he can't wait for very long to see a vet. Urinary issues can cause death in a VERY short time if they escalate. Not to mention that if it IS medical then he's in a great deal of discomfort/pain and that's not fair to him.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok another litter box by the front door. I also scrubbed the outside and got rid of this carpet matt soaked in someones cat pee and my cat only goes out on the deck. Two clean litter boxes now. if he still has problems hes going to vet to be checked out.


----------



## ShakespearesPet (Jun 11, 2012)

update i dont think he is marking anywher now other than the litter boxe now to tackle the back room


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

cool. :thumb


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

sounds good!


----------

